# Adding to the fleet.



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is a 1989 3500 that I bought. I wanted something to fix up over the summer and this was what I found. The price was right and I have replaced almost everything I could plus I am painting it to match my truck now. Any questions ask away.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

More pics.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

and some more.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

last ones. I need to finish putting new rocker panels and door bottoms on this week and then prep to paint the cab.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Lookin good!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck is looking good. I had a 1989 2500 and it was a great truck.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

lookin good did it come with plow? big improvement


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

nice project!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good, and I like the flat bed your puting on. Whats the gray box in the middle of the dash, I don't have that and havn't seen one before?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

maverjohn;1296336 said:


> Looking good, and I like the flat bed your puting on. Whats the gray box in the middle of the dash, I don't have that and havn't seen one before?


looks like a ford style ashtray and cigarette lighter that pulls out


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

maverjohn;1296336 said:


> Looking good, and I like the flat bed your puting on. Whats the gray box in the middle of the dash, I don't have that and havn't seen one before?


It is a pull out cup holder


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I will get some better pics when its done. It did come with a 9 2 boss v and the grey box is cup holders


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

i really hope you kept that ohio state buckeye sticker


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Make sure you add the gussets in your rebuild process.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

cdahl1177;1296655 said:


> i really hope you kept that ohio state buckeye sticker


No I didnt. It went with the bed. Im not a real big buckeyes fan anyways...lol



vegaman04;1296698 said:


> Make sure you add the gussets in your rebuild process.


Gussets? Where? Enlighten me!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

is this truck 350 or 454


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Total of 3 per side, on the rear of the control arm mounts and one on the front. Take a look below........

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81052

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=frame+gussets


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Great project and very nice work so far.
My wife loves it when I come up with projects like that


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Tippin' my hat to you .... nice stuff


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

randomb0b123;1296726 said:


> is this truck 350 or 454


454 with 400 turbo tranny



vegaman04;1296733 said:


> Total of 3 per side, on the rear of the control arm mounts and one on the front. Take a look below........
> 
> Thanks, I wish I would have known about those before I got the paint job done. Will definitly figure it out now.
> 
> ...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Brock tell her if u fix the truck right now ull be able to spend more time with her later because it wont break down as much


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;1297594 said:


> Brock tell her if u fix the truck right now ull be able to spend more time with her later because it wont break down as much


They only fall for that so many times. Soon they realize there is ALWAYS something that needs attention/repair/maintenance. After awhile they either learn do accept it, or they get biotchy and you gotta trade em in.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

IMAGE;1297596 said:


> They only fall for that so many times. Soon they realize there is ALWAYS something that needs attention/repair/maintenance. After awhile they either learn do accept it, or they get biotchy and you gotta trade em in.


Ahhhhh my favorite past time. I can honestly thank Plowsite for helping me upgrade :laughing: ... I'm sure it'll be fine. If not, go from the work truck model to the show truck model! and never look back 

Piece of advice... If you find one that loves your truck and your toy talk (trucks, guns, dirtbikes, atvs...whatever it is..) ............. GET A RING ON IT! haha. On my days off my girl asks to go camping, fishing, and shooting. And she wants a big dodge cummins or dmax before kids. I'm hooked up. Now to find me a truck like this to rebuild... mwuahahahaha. Good job Brock Thumbs Up five stars on this one.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dayton your wife sounds like my gf lol she wants a dodge 2500 so bad doesn't care if it's hemi or cummins haha


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Can somebody explain to me why girls want big trucks do they not realize how much these things cost to buy and drive and own?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I couldn't careless "why" I know they look hot as heck in em


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;1297594 said:


> Brock tell her if u fix the truck right now ull be able to spend more time with her later because it wont break down as much


LOL she knows beter then that. I just tell her thats what you get for dating a farmer and a business owner.



IMAGE;1297596 said:


> They only fall for that so many times. Soon they realize there is ALWAYS something that needs attention/repair/maintenance. After awhile they either learn do accept it, or they get biotchy and you gotta trade em in.


LOL...im just giving her a hard time. She accepts what I do and is always willing to help out.



DaytonBioLawns;1297601 said:


> Ahhhhh my favorite past time. I can honestly thank Plowsite for helping me upgrade :laughing: ... I'm sure it'll be fine. If not, go from the work truck model to the show truck model! and never look back
> 
> Piece of advice... If you find one that loves your truck and your toy talk (trucks, guns, dirtbikes, atvs...whatever it is..) ............. GET A RING ON IT! haha. On my days off my girl asks to go camping, fishing, and shooting. And she wants a big dodge cummins or dmax before kids. I'm hooked up. Now to find me a truck like this to rebuild... mwuahahahaha. Good job Brock Thumbs Up five stars on this one.


Ya sounds like my girl. She wants me to buy her a truck so she can plow with it. But it has to be a cummins. She hunts all the time and im pretty sure she can shoot better then me


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Truck is finally done....for now. I got it all painted and put away untill winter. Still a few little things I would like to do, but they can wait for now. I repainted the spreader and I was planning on repainting the plow, but I am kind of out of ambition right now. Enjoy guys and let me know how it turned out.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Some interior shots.


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

That is exactly how I want to build the flatbed for my Toyota once I can afford the steel. Looks like it will make a really good work truck.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

What did you used to coat the frame and the bottoms of the doors?


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks great good luck with it.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The truck turned out good. Great job on the flat bed.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

the truck turned out great. It is a huge improvement over what you started with.

So what do you have invested, minus man hours? You should be very happy with her, and I am starting a similar project as we speak.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Honestly I have not had time to add up the total cost of the truck yet. I paid $4600 for the truck and plow. Sold the utility bed but bought a salt spreader for the same price to it all equaled out. I had all of the metal laying around for the bed as well as the red automotive paint. But for everything else I would say that I have about $900-$1,000 in parts. So roughly a $5500 plow truck. I know its probably a lot for some people with a 1989, but the whole front end was new when I bought it so even if I had to rebuild a tranny and the motor, it would then be a new truck for under eight grand.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

ya I think you did really good here. Nothing wrong with the truck just because it is an 89. Looks better then a lot of plow trucks where I am, and its a lot older.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work, looks great, i would paint the grill red like the rest of the truck, would give a wrap around look, or gloss black like the deck, not important mind you.
Turned out great. Should be good for a few payup
whats going on the back?


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Truck looks awesome! I love the bed that you made, looks really clean and well done. For that amount of money...you got a steal. Heres a beer to sit back and look at your work!


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

sn95vert;1309905 said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you very much,



Spucel;1309758 said:


> Truck looks awesome! I love the bed that you made, looks really clean and well done. For that amount of money...you got a steal. Heres a beer to sit back and look at your work!


Thanks



Squires;1309733 said:


> Nice work, looks great, i would paint the grill red like the rest of the truck, would give a wrap around look, or gloss black like the deck, not important mind you.
> Turned out great. Should be good for a few payup
> whats going on the back?


I thought about that. But I like the looks of chrome grill. Matches my other truck. There is a snow ex 1075 on back.



Creek View Prop;1309570 said:


> ya I think you did really good here. Nothing wrong with the truck just because it is an 89. Looks better then a lot of plow trucks where I am, and its a lot older.


Thank you.



mossman381;1309320 said:


> The truck turned out good. Great job on the flat bed.


Thank you.



BIGGB9;1309315 said:


> Looks great good luck with it.


Thank you.



dmontgomery;1309265 said:


> What did you used to coat the frame and the bottoms of the doors?


Frame is just commercial grade black paint. Doors are coated with Herculiner.



toyotaplow;1309250 said:


> That is exactly how I want to build the flatbed for my Toyota once I can afford the steel. Looks like it will make a really good work truck.


Thank you


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dang bro great job.


----------

